# Keel fairing



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Anybody care to send me in the right direction on fairing my keel? I own a Northstar 727. I just got done blasting the bottom in prep for fairing and 3 coats of 2000E, then baltoplate or VC 17 (sail in Lake Ontario). I also sealed the cast iron keel with west system. What is the best shape for the back of the keel? Where can I get templates? Where can I get good info on selecting the right template? Baltoplate or VC17? Feel free to comment on one or all questions.
Brian


----------



## Jeff_H (Feb 26, 2000)

I would contact Bruce Farr and Associates. They designed the boat and would have the original drawings on file. They were great about getting me info on my boat included in the packet was a sheet that had constuction details including a small scale keel lines drawing for my boat. 

Jeff


----------



## paulk (Jun 2, 2000)

Some people I''ve been in contact with have been happy with Compu-keel. They sell templates for many different designs, which might be easier than creating your own from an architect''s offsets. Their website lists what they have available and the cost.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Hi, I spotted your message on the net.

I am a member of the Farr 727 Association of New Zealand, What you know as the Northstar 727 is in fact our Farr 727, and originates out of New Zealand.

You may be interested to visit our website,
www.farr727.org

We have a members forum and would be happy to have you join in

By the way, my Farr 727, Wild! is the last Farr 727 ever built.


----------



## Jeff_H (Feb 26, 2000)

That is a really neat website for a really cool little boat. I have always been a fan of the 727 (I actually own a very stretched model of the Farr 727, a Farr 11.6). I was amazed at the high prices that these boats command. I don''t know what the exchange rate is from US$ to Aus$ but at 1:1 rate of exchange $16000-$18000 is probably 5 to 6 times what they sell for in the States making them a real bargain when you can find one in half way decent shape. 

Jeff

Jeff


----------



## farrsouth (Jul 31, 2003)

I have fully restored race ready Farr 24 for sale. $12,500.00 US with trailer.
email for details


----------



## X383 (Aug 4, 2003)

Where is your boat located,and some details would be appreciated.
thanks
RJ


----------



## farrsouth (Jul 31, 2003)

Equipment:
2 -Harken STA.2 Two Speed Self Tailing Winches, 2 – Barret Cabin Top Spinnaker Winches, 2002 UK Tape Drive Gold Mainsail, 2002 UK Kevlar Tape Drive Headsail, 2000 UK Pentex Radial Cut Headsail, Tuff Luff Headstay System, Schaeffer Traveller with 6:1 Mainsheet system, Harken Adjustable Genoa Lead Cars, Adjustable backstay. Retractable Outboard Motor Bracket.
2003 3.5 Mercury Outboard. Dual Axle trailer and cradle included

Interior:

Two quarter births, forward storage area. Recent Survey 2003 – Clean Report
Hand bilge pump,


----------



## Jeff_H (Feb 26, 2000)

A couple quick questions: 
Farr designed quite a few 24 footers but none that I know of were called Farr 24''s. Most of his early boats were named for thier metric length such as Farr 727 or Farr 11.6. Anyway my questions are:

-Is there a model name for your boat?
-Who built her? 
-When was she built?
-Where is she located?

Thanks,
Jeff


----------



## Jeff_H (Feb 26, 2000)

Oh Yeah, and what is your Email Address?

Jeff


----------



## paulk (Jun 2, 2000)

Dear Peter-
Since you are not asking about a five year-old keel-fairing job, you might be better served by re-posting your question as a new thread, since it has nothing to do with this one, and people aren't likely to reply to it here with the information you want, since the thread here is titled "keel fairing". Perhaps on the "buying a boat" forum, if not separately on this racing thread.


----------



## PeterWallington (Mar 13, 2007)

*New Farr 727*

Hi Paul,

Thanks for the feedback. I only joined up last night and didn't mean to attach my email to the fairing thread. My apologies. After I posted I realised my mistake but I haven't worked out how to remove it yet. I'll sort it out and repost on the appropriate forum.

Thanks again.

Peter Wallington.


----------

